

Big Content's latest antipiracy weapon: extradition - timwiseman
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/07/big-content-unveils-latest-antipiracy-weapon-extradition.ars/1

======
jrmurad
The article repeatedly mentions O'Dwyer's lack of connection to the USA. Isn't
the connection clearly the American ownership of the content he's accused of
infringing (I have no comment on whether simply aggregating links to it
actually constitutes a crime).

Maybe it's a stretch, but the analogy I can concoct is: someone steals
something from an American and a British person assists the thief in fencing
the item to some non-American and takes a cut for his services (like the ad
revenue).

~~~
buff-a
No, the analogy is someone steals something from an American, while the
American is in the UK. That gets tried in a UK court.

No, wait. Someone steals something from an American while in the UK. This 23
year old publishes a list of where to buy stolen goods in the UK. That gets
tried in a UK court too.

No, try again. Someone steals something from an American while in the UK. This
23 year old publishes a list of where to buy stolen goods in the UK. Someone
takes a copy of this list to the US. The US then tries to extradite the 23
year old because someone brought a copy of his list to the US.

If the "make available" doesn't hold water, how does "make available a list of
places that are making available"?

(Answer: because it doesn't have to. The DoJ is a for-rent organization)

------
rwmj
Don't spend any money on US movies. Not that hard, because so many are
terrible these days anyway. There are fantastic European and Asian films as
alternatives too.

------
chopsueyar
I think that headline sucks. (yes, you arstechnica editors.)

